
An AI invented a bunch of new paint colors that are hilariously wrong - santaclaus
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/05/an-ai-invented-a-bunch-of-new-paint-colors-that-are-hilariously-wrong/
======
whatever_dude
The results are great and I'm not even sure I'd call them "wrong".

~~~
chuckledog
"Stoner Blue" FTW

------
webnrrd2k
They may be bad paint names, but I think they would be awesome names for some
sort of Ikea-like hipster furnature.

Come to think if it, they would make great names for open source software,
too.

------
Turing_Machine
The NN does a better job of inventing names for metal bands:

[http://lewisandquark.tumblr.com/post/160407271482/metal-
band...](http://lewisandquark.tumblr.com/post/160407271482/metal-band-names-
invented-by-neural-network)

------
_nalply
Who said that computers are humorless.

------
make3
like many other things, it's pretty easy to make bad "AI"

------
fellellor
Turdly seemed right on point though.

------
Camillo
Ars Technica is tech Buzzfeed.

~~~
had2makeanacct
Why would you say that? Other than an occasional article like this they seem
to have pretty good and in-depth stuff on space, cyber security, in-depth
reviews (they're horrible at times I'll give you that)

~~~
John_Cena
You might be able to say the same about a much older version of buzzfeed,
which I think is OP's point. Ars Technica seems watered down these days.
Though I have never followed either source directly.

~~~
had2makeanacct
Yeah that might be true but I like the site, I hope they don't fall like
buzzfeed

